# Aplicaciones de Electrónica para Android



## itor34 (May 12, 2013)

Hola mis queridos amigos, hoy les traigo unas aplicaciones para Android.

Primero y antes que nada se deben descargar el APTOIDE para poder descargar las versiones full y gratis de cualquier aplicación para Android

Éste es el enlace de descarga: http://m.aptoide.com/installer

1) ELECTRO DROID:ElectroDroid es una impresionante colección de calculadoras y material de referencia para aficionados a la electrónica. Con sus gráficas a todo color y herramientas, ElectroDroid tiene todo lo que necesita un apasionado por los circuitos y los transistores.

La lista de herramientas que ElectroDroid ofrece es suficiente para hacer babear a un ingeniero. He aquí una lista parcial de lo que encontrarás en ElectroDroid:
• Decodificadores de códigos de colores
• Calculadora de la Ley de Ohm
• Calculadora de Reactancia
• Divisor de Voltaje
• Razón de Resistores, valor/serie/paralelo
• Calculadora de Vida de Baterías
• Herramienta de Diseño de Inductores
• Patillaje de Puertos

Y un montón de tablas de referencia sobre resistividad, capacitores y resistores, marcas, calibre de cables, ampacidad, símbolos, abreviaturas... ¡No falta nada! Además, en cada versión se añaden nuevos materiales y calculadoras.







2) Every Circuit:EveryCircuit completa v1.17.apk. Construir cualquier circuito, pulse el botón de reproducción, y ver de tensión dinámica, actual, y las animaciones de carga. Esto le da una idea de la operación del circuito como ninguna ecuación hace. Mientras que la simulación está en marcha, ajustar los parámetros del circuito de mando analógico, y el circuito a tus acciones en tiempo real. Usted puede incluso generar una señal de entrada arbitraria con el dedo!





Espero que le sirva.


----------



## jamesoro (May 13, 2013)

son dos muy buenas aplicaciones, yo las tengo en la tablet


----------



## itor34 (May 13, 2013)

graias por visitar mi tema


----------



## bocagonza (May 13, 2013)

si yo las tengo en el celu hace rato, sirven para todo, completas y bien desarrolladas... apps como esta merecen comprarlas por los desarrolladores, pero las vi gratis en aptoide y bue jajaj
Suerte

bocagonza...


----------



## elmito2 (Jul 5, 2013)

alguien descargo oscilloscope pro y lo probo con la entrada de micrófono ?
seria interesante tener un osciloscopio en nuestros telefonos


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 6, 2013)

mmm al parecer anda... habra que saber utilizarlo muy bien, no podemos medir 220V de red con nuestros celulares... habra que usar divisores resistivos x1 x10 x100


----------



## bb1 (Feb 10, 2014)

He intentado descargar la aplicación APTOIDE y cuando va a iniciar me sale el aviso del teléfono que esta aplicación puede dañar el móvil.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 22, 2015)

Otras buenas aplicaciones para Android:

Aplicación para encontrar rápida y fácilmente las características de algún PIC.
*PICmicro Database*

Igual que la anterior pero para microcontroladores Atmel. También disponibles para ARM y AVR.
*ATmicro Database*

Calculadora de Timers y otros módulos para PIC.
*PICmicro Calculator*

Un simulador de circuitos muy bueno.
*Droid Tesla*

Estas aplicaciones son gratuitas desde *Google Play*


----------



## walter leonardo (Jul 24, 2015)

icircuit es un similador de circuitos


----------



## CARPER1963 (Oct 11, 2015)

no funciona el enlace, lo puedes resubir, gracias.


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 12, 2015)

CARPER1963 dijo:


> no funciona el enlace, lo puedes resubir, gracias.



Descargue la App directamente de la web: 
http://electrodroid.it/partseeker/

http://everycircuit.com


----------

